# xorg ati/fglrx/3d

## ficofico

Ho un problema con xorg e la sua configurazione. Mi sono avvicinato a linux tramite slax, su questa avevo configurato bene xorg.conf per abilitare l'accelerazione3d della mia scheda video, una ati x1800xl

Ho provato a configurare xorg.conf con gentoo, usando dapprima "X -configure" e poi provando ad usare la modalità semiautomatica "xorgconfig", senza però riuscire a far funzionare correttamente la scheda video.

Il problema probabilmente è questo:

Ho dato prima "emerge xorg-x11", dopo aver messo nel make.conf la stringa VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Se ho capito bene questa procedura installa in automatico gli ultimi driver ati da portage

ho poi provato a configurare xorg con i metodi sopra citati ma con scarsi risultati, allora ho installato con emerge ati/drivers di nuovo i driver, riprovando a riconfigurare xorg................. solo a questo punto mi sono accorto, andando a controllare, che non avevo abilitato nel kernel, alla voce:

Device drivers -- graphics support -- support for frame buffer device -- il modulo ati radeon, allora tramite genkernel ho ricompilato kernel e moduli, però nonostante questo ancora non riesco a far riconoscere la mia scheda.

Allora qui il lampo di genio   :Laughing:  , avendo già un xorg.conf perfettamente funzionante sul mio sistema (slax), c'è la possibilità di usarlo , magari adattandolo con qualche piccola modifica, in gentoo?

Il problema è che secondo me devo ricompilare qualcosa vero? ho provato a disinstallare i driver con emerge --unmerge ati/drivers ma non trova niente..

Posto qui, il make.conf che uso attualmente in gentoo

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/make.conf

e il file xorg.conf che uso in slax, sperando che si possa adattare

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/xorg.conf

----------

## lele_dj

Ciao ficofico

Io ho una x1800xt e tramite i driver ati (~x86) ho attivato il 3D   :Wink: 

L'opzione in make.conf che hai impostato è esatta

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 
```

Se non sbaglio la versione stabile in portage dovrebbe essere la 8.40.4 mentre io ho installato la versione 8.471.3 ... ora ho visto che è disponibile anche la 8.476 ma visto che tutto è ok preferisco non aggiornarla.

Per quanto riguarda lo xorg.conf

ti posto i passi importanti del mio ... magari ne ricavi qualcosa   :Wink: 

```
Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri" 

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"  

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Scheda video generica"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

        Option "GARTSize" "64"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "1"

        Option "ColorTiling" "1"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Philips 150S"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Scheda video generica"

   Monitor      "Philips 150S"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes      "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Option       "AIGLX"    "true"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

   #Mode       "0666"

#EndSection
```

P.S. con questi driver mi funziona bene anche compiz-fusion   :Wink: 

EDIT: per installare i driver ati la sintassi esatta è:

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

e non 

```
emerge ati/drivers
```

----------

## ficofico

grazie lele_dj, così a occhio non è molto diverso dal mio in effetti, però è strano, io avevo letto che "dri" andasse abilitato...

Cmq non so devo prima aggiornare il sistema?

----------

## lele_dj

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo prima aggiornare il sistema?

 

Se sei ancora in fase di installazione ed hai già aggiornato tutto prima di emergere xorg, dovrebbe bastare un

```
emerge -uDN xorg-x11
```

Se poi vuoi installare la versione ~x86 dei driver ati devi fare in questo modo:

```
#echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

quindi:

```
#emerge ati-drivers
```

oppure se vuoi installare la versione specifica 8.471.3 ...

```
#emerge =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3
```

----------

## ficofico

ok grazie, ora provo

----------

## ficofico

 *Quote:*   

> echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 Ho provato ma il comando non funziona.........

cmq ho riaggiornato xorg-x11 , ma col solito comando X -configure non risolvo...... il file che mi crea è questo, dal quale si evince che la scheda video è ben rilevata, però mi si vedono errori appena lancio il comando, e poi il monitor se provo a lanciare il test xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new diventa scuro, e sono costretto a riavviare

----------

## djinnZ

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## ficofico

Ho copiato il file xorg.conf del secondo post e ho modificato il bus della scheda video oltre a mettere frequenza orizzontale e verticale per quanto riguarda il monitor......... così finalmente l'ho copiato nella X11 ed ha funzionato, startx mi ha fornito 3 belle finestrelle bianche... grazie mille!!!

Adesso mi manca solo da installare un De, pensavo alla versione in portage di kde 4

Ho però 2 domande:

Sò che è instabile, però in linea di massima è cmq usabile?

Aggiornando tutto il sistema, quando in portage verranno installate nuove versioni, si aggiornerà in automatico tutto? oppure ci saranno da fare varie correzioni?

Dico questo perchè stamattina ho provato ad installare il mio primo programma, anche senza aver già un DE, Gparted, ha installato per benino molte dipendenze, però quando quando sono tornato a casa ho visto che certe cose non le ha installate, dandomi errori....... mi è sembrato di capire che riguardasse X, ma non ne sono sicurissimo adesso...

----------

## lele_dj

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Per quale motivo aggiungere alla riga la flag "~x86" ?   

Nel mio package.keywords ho messo semplicemente

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

... quale sarebbe la differenza?

Non è che "ficofico" si aspettava che succedesse qualcosa dopo il lancio di questo comando e per questo ha detto che non succede nulla?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ficofico

no, mi dice comando bash non esiste...

----------

## ficofico

Cmq ho risolto, ho installato kde 3.5.8 e adesso finalmente scrivo da gentoo, per quanto riguarda kde 4.0 leggendo un pò in giro ho deciso di aspettare...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

> ... quale sarebbe la differenza?

 

nessuna, "~arch" è ridontante e si può omettere tranquillamente.

----------

## ficofico

Ho capito una cosa, forse ho fatto un fattaccio in installazione..

La directory portage con all'interno tutti i file oltre a package.keywords non è in /etc/portage ma in /usr/portage..... non so se sia per questo motivo, però potrebbe essere perchè prima ho scaricato kde, e solo dopo ho creato un utente non root  :Embarassed: 

Tutto funziona bene, tranne appunto il fatto che non posso smascherare i file perchè anche se cambio etc in usr e la stringa viene aggiunta nel file, poi all'atto protico la modifica risulta ininfluente.....

... Oltre a meritarmi gli insulti di tutti, posso in qualche modo modificare qualche file e puntare il file verso /usr/... piuttosto che /etc/.....

----------

## lele_dj

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Ho capito una cosa, forse ho fatto un fattaccio in installazione..
> 
> La directory portage con all'interno tutti i file oltre a package.keywords non è in /etc/portage ma in /usr/portage..... non so se sia per questo motivo, però potrebbe essere perchè prima ho scaricato kde, e solo dopo ho creato un utente non root 
> 
> Tutto funziona bene, tranne appunto il fatto che non posso smascherare i file perchè anche se cambio etc in usr e la stringa viene aggiunta nel file, poi all'atto protico la modifica risulta ininfluente.....
> ...

 

le dir /etc/portage e /usr/portage sono 2 cose diverse

-in /usr/portage trovi gli ebuild ... i file che contengono le informazioni per l'intallazione dei pacchetti

-in /etc/portage trovi altre cose ... come i file di configurazione

Aver creato l'utente dopo aver installato kde non è un problema ... se così fosse, vorrebbe dire reinstallare tutto solo per aggiungere un nuovo utente ... non mi sembra logico   :Laughing: 

Per il fatto che non puoi smascherare i pacchetti ... il file package.keywords risiede in /etc/portage/ non in /usr/portage/ .... forse stai facendo troppa confusione ... risolvi un problema per volta, e una volta risolto, cerca di capirne il motivo/funzionamento ... andando a leggere e rileggere i manuali ... piano piano tutto diventa più semplice

----------

## ficofico

no davvero, non avevo la directory portage in /etc, l'ho creata, ho copiato il file package.keywords e adesso posso smascherare tranquillamente...

----------

## viralex

devo emergere sia ati-drivers che xserver (apparte il kernel) se ho già interfaccia grafica?

secondo la guida ufficiale mi pare di aver capito così,

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

confermate?

----------

